# Need a "quality" 100 ct humidor



## ddog (Jan 25, 2011)

I am tired of maintaining 3 or 4 small humidors now that my cigar count is where I want it to be. I'm looking for a 100 ct (or 100+ ct) humidor (wood or acrylic) that provides a good seal. I intend to use an oasis humidifier because I want low maintenance with consistency. Am I naive thinking I can spend less than $200 and get a reliable box? I'm not looking for a fancy display, just function.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Look up a Havana Footlocker. Not that expencive and I think it is rated for 300, so Im sure it holds at least 200. Check cheaphumidors.com


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Do you need it to look good? If not just get a cooler and have plenty of storage and a very reliable seal!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Do you need it to look good? If not just get a cooler and have plenty of storage and a very reliable seal!


If you're looking for "just function" I would without a doubt, just purchase a cooler.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Check out craftsmans bench humidors. I have 2 and they hold humidity very well! A good b&m will usually have them, and there are a few good websites that do too. Try bonitasmokeshop.com. good prices there!:croc:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah. If you need a perfect seal for a low price, definitely coolers. I actually like to have my humidor leak a little for that ammonia exchange, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I picked up the El Diablo from CI (also know as the Ravello on other sites). It's rated for 300 but there's no way it holds that many, as is the case with all humidors, but the two felt lined drawers are perfect for accessories and the tray inside lets me keep one of each cigar to smoke, while the rest are aging/resting underneath. It costs $110 and you can use the free shipping links on CI.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a Vector cabinet humidor.

It's got a weak magnetic seal, but it really does hold around 100 cigars - second from the largest model they make.

Even though I've got enough humidifiers in there to easily have it at 80+ it still just holds at 65, and does the same when I take all of them out except for my diamond crown humidor made for 75 smokes.

If you want a stand up with trays - it's really nice for the price. Might want to look into them, just google Vektor Cabinet Humidor I suppose.


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a Xikar 100ct. Can be had for around 80 on the monster. Great quality and seal for the price.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I gotta tell you. On cbid, pick up the 5 vegas tradicion. It will hold 100 cigars of proper size, you can pick up on bid for about 60 bucks plus shipping, spend five bucks on a gel tube for bottom, and use the top credo, and a proper hygro, all for less then 100 bucks. 
I have a half dozen people I have recommended it to, and they all love it. For some reason, its agreat tight seal. smells lovely and is attractive with a cuban scene on it. 
For like another 30 bucks or so, you can get the same humi with 30 churchill sized 5 vegas thrown in(variety)

Jerry


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Im with jerry on this one, the 5 vegas is bullet proof and holds great humidity, got it for 76 on cbid with 30 cigars. I dont like the 5 vegas gold but it was worth it for the rest of the assortment.


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

America's #1 Online Cigar Auction - first, best, biggest! - CigarBid.com

Quick buy for $60 (no sticks)


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

The Container Store > Rectangular Klip-It Food Storage

Picked up one of these, the 7.4 quart for my overflow/singles. Its RH hasn't moved since the day I got it more than a month ago! And at less than 20 bucks, you can't beat it


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Do you need it to look good? If not just get a cooler and have plenty of storage and a very reliable seal!





Batista30 said:


> If you're looking for "just function" I would without a doubt, just purchase a cooler.


+1 to what both of these gentleman are saying. Easily holds boxes and trays, and if you don't want something that large, Tupperware (larger sizes) works fantastic as well.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> I gotta tell you. On cbid, pick up the 5 vegas tradicion. It will hold 100 cigars of proper size, you can pick up on bid for about 60 bucks plus shipping, spend five bucks on a gel tube for bottom, and use the top credo, and a proper hygro, all for less then 100 bucks.
> I have a half dozen people I have recommended it to, and they all love it. For some reason, its agreat tight seal. smells lovely and is attractive with a cuban scene on it.
> For like another 30 bucks or so, you can get the same humi with 30 churchill sized 5 vegas thrown in(variety)
> 
> Jerry


Can't go wrong with a solid humi and some decent sticks for that price. A buck a stick isn't too bad for 5 Vegas.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> I gotta tell you. On cbid, pick up the 5 vegas tradicion. It will hold 100 cigars of proper size, you can pick up on bid for about 60 bucks plus shipping, spend five bucks on a gel tube for bottom, and use the top credo, and a proper hygro, all for less then 100 bucks.
> I have a half dozen people I have recommended it to, and they all love it. For some reason, its agreat tight seal. smells lovely and is attractive with a cuban scene on it.
> For like another 30 bucks or so, you can get the same humi with 30 churchill sized 5 vegas thrown in(variety)
> 
> Jerry


 I own one and I agree. It works great and looks cool.I won on cbid for $46 plus shipping for it without sticks 2 years ago.


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

ddog said:


> I am tired of maintaining 3 or 4 small humidors now that my cigar count is where I want it to be. I'm looking for a 100 ct (or 100+ ct) humidor (wood or acrylic) that provides a good seal. I intend to use an oasis humidifier because I want low maintenance with consistency. Am I naive thinking I can spend less than $200 and get a reliable box? I'm not looking for a fancy display, just function.


100-count humidors are surprisingly small. Consider buying at least a 250. Even that will hold nowhere near 250 cigars. Go bigger than you think you need, or stick with big coolers.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Quality is something we all want. Cooleradors you can get all day long for under $50 and it will hold more than you need at this point. Tupperadors are great as well but don't get the "cheapie" ones..get a RubberMaid as those seal good enough to put a body in...burp it and put cedar on the bottom ( or just put the whole cigar box in there to help regulate RH...hells bells, you can even put in a few ounces of DW in there and the darn thing will keep exellent RH..damn near idiot proof. A 2.4 RubberMaid costs $8 and will hold over 200 cigars...save the extra $190 and buy you some cigars.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Quality is something we all want. Cooleradors you can get all day long for under $50 and it will hold more than you need at this point. Tupperadors are great as well but don't get the "cheapie" ones..get a RubberMaid as those seal good enough to put a body in...burp it and put cedar on the bottom ( or just put the whole cigar box in there to help regulate RH...hells bells, you can even put in a few ounces of DW in there and the darn thing will keep exellent RH..damn near idiot proof. A 2.4 RubberMaid costs $8 and will hold over 200 cigars...save the extra $190 and buy you some cigars.


Amen!


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> I picked up the El Diablo from CI (also know as the Ravello on other sites). It's rated for 300 but there's no way it holds that many, as is the case with all humidors, but the two felt lined drawers are perfect for accessories and the tray inside lets me keep one of each cigar to smoke, while the rest are aging/resting underneath. It costs $110 and you can use the free shipping links on CI.


Hey J, I was thinking about the El Diablo too...how is the seal on the lid whoosh wise and overall construction?...Does it hold 70% easily?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

After a cooler, and if you want something to put on the table for eye-appeal, my pick would be Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com ... Best bang for your buck with great service and products. Be sure to check out the "Imperfects" section. You'll be hard-pressed to find what the imperfection might be.


----------

